# Fantastic news ...Black Hawk does it again...



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

spatan said:


> Black Hawk Archery is very happy to announce that The DURBAN shop is open for buisness.....continuing to be proud stockest of the finest archery bows and euipment on the planet...:zip:
> 
> Do pop in to see George and Sharlene who will be eager to meet and serve your archery needs....Especially PSE/ Browning, Mathews, Hoyt and Martin.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's true, I've been there and it looks AWESOME :tongue:

Go along and have a peek. It has the whole "in the bush and rustic" feel.  All on top of the great service.

Tan-Tan


----------



## Charne' (Feb 13, 2008)

*Black Hawk does it again...*

YAYHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done to Black Hawk Archery for setting up a shop in Durban I hope it makes you some dosh!!! Good luck.:thumbs_up:wink:









Charne':wink::cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Lloyd - allow me to be the first non-family affiliated member to extend congratulations. Is this george the same as Husky?

Well done regardless and may the shop go from strength to strength! 

From a very warm and fine Kiwiland!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Black Hawk Durban....*

Already had their first customer, The venue is very nice lots of room to shoot and have fun with with your bows (there will be a practice range out side up to 60yards and fun competition shoots with prizes up for grabs from time to time, so watch this space:thumbs_up)..there are even some horses to show the kids and perhaps ride:zip:.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Well done Lloyd, hoping you do as well on the new premises as you do in Hilton.


----------



## bracken (Aug 22, 2008)

Been there and seen it too...Umm, haven't got the T-shirt despite there being talk of one. Awesome rustic setting and loads of potential - It's always nice to have a bowshop where you can actually do some shooting on the premises. 
A drawcard for the kids and other soft, fluffy, animal lovers is the curious little Meerkat Lulu - unlike the other animals (not counting the horses) she is not mounted on a wall but is rather alive. 
The verdict: It's well worth a visit!!!
Keep the enthusiasm alive George! And let us all know when you are hosting your moving target competition - sounds interesting!!!!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*First blood....*

Weldone on your first(compound) sale Goerge... That little PSE Chaos in Pink is gonna kick some serious ass:cheer2::cheer2: 

Urabus has a point though...You may need to put a sign up on the gate clearly stating where you are and your times that you will be open for business.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Whats the Choas like?


----------



## Viking5 (Aug 12, 2008)

*First Blood?*

Greetings Spatan,
I think First Blood at Hillcrest goes to me, coutesy of your compound - The Green Mamba - all good fields of battle should have blood spilt, I was glad to oblige.
George - Well done, great set up. Good Luck.
Viking Out


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Hi Viking5...*

Hows the good ol arm? I felt sick for you....I really do hope that you are recovering well. We are both lucky I shoot PSE so we did not have to prize a limb or cam out of your body:teeth:

We are lookind forward to setting Richard up properly, how is he doing with his 'borrowed bow'? Has he shed any light on which hand he favours
yet?


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Hey George "BHA" ....*

What did you think of BHA SC? They have an awesome venue and hospitality second to non. Did you talk to Kurt about "Piggy huntin"? That is after all his passion...

Looking forward to flinging some arrows with Sharlene and yourself on club night. 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Hey George "BHA" ....*

What did you think of BHA SC? They have an awesome venue and hospitality second to non. Did you talk to Kurt about "Piggy huntin"? That is after all his passion...

Looking forward to flinging some arrows with Sharlene and yourself on club night. 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Well done Lloyd, hoping you do as well on the new premises as you do in Hilton.


ja Engee, These are difficult times... But here at BHA we fright for nothing. The Pietermaritzburg Archery Club(PMBAC) is going from strength to strength. and the enthusiasm of the local archers is very encouraging.

Thanks for the well wishes, maybe one day we will meet at a loca 3D shoot or something? I should be up your way hunting farely shortly, if the oppotunity allows I will try to make contact with you.

spatan:cocktail:


----------



## misspink (Feb 18, 2009)

*Thanx*

Thanx to the team at BHA... your service is amazing! And its great that there is now a shop closer to home. Can't wait for my pink chaos to arrive... 2 weeks and counting  See you soon guys!


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

When are you going to host a tournament so I can drive over shoot and meet everyone. I'll need you to find me a hotel close to a bar though.
:darkbeer:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

normbates1 said:


> When are you going to host a tournament so I can drive over shoot and meet everyone. I'll need you to find me a hotel close to a bar though.
> :darkbeer:


Our next Comp is The KZN Indoor Champs on the 28Th of this month, You are wellcome to bunk with us:wink:.

Loads of great people down here mate... :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:



Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Bows arriving for BHD...*

All you ladies and keen Target archers with smaller draw lengths check out the All new PSE Chaos... the perfect alrounder for the denari challenged starter archer:teeth:.


Spatan to George came in!!!


Spatan of the Hill:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Victory Arrows...*

Victory Arrows!!!

Soon to be available in your neck of the woods- In all 3 Black Hawk outlets (Black Hawk Hilton, Black Hawk South Coast and Black Hawk Durban)

:wav:


“Every shot should start and end with a VICTORY”


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Lloyd,
will you be able to either get me a new string or re-serve it? It's starting to slip at my string loop. You're only about 5 hours away, so I'd like to set up a weekend where I could come by. Also, if there's a hotel or B&B that's close to a bar that I can stumble home from that would be great also.
Thanks,
Norm


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Now you are realy confusing me How many George's are there on this Forum.

This is still Husky George, Back from the dead!!!
I've send you anm PM James, No reply. How thing that side Young Falla!!

Congrats on your new shop Lloyd Been in Margate's shop/club. "Great Stuff"!! Please send me the one in Dbn's Adresse

GEORGE "Husky"


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

*Pink Chaos has arrived !!! :>}*



jnwright said:


> Whats the Choas like?


Hi jnwright

MissPink came in yesterday to collect her brand new Pink Chaos and is grinning from ear to ear :smile:. She spent most of the day with us, and thoroughly enjoyed herself - not sure how her arms are feeling today tho' !!

Check out her thread Thanx to Black Hawk on the SA forum. Let's ask her for some more of the pics that her Dad took with the complete bow.

Charne' has also got one in Camo - they are so CUTE and shoot really pretty :smile:, :wink: :wink: .

If you like, ask them what they think.

Spatan's Lady :horse:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Do please excuse my wife...*

She seems to be a little out of touch with whats potting here on AT. I am saw its got nothing to do with her blondness:zip: 

I have been away fly fishing in Rhodes with some buddies for a week and I still know whats cutting. :wink:


Spatan:cocktail:

PS Love ja babe


----------

